# Somebody is going to get an absolute bargain!!



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a steal.....shame its only got a short time to run otherwise I'd be over there like a shot!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4635941476&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:UK:12

Its not my auction and I don't know the seller from Adam, but its worth at least double its current bid if not a lot more....


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

I wouldnt like to be keeping this lady(7400cc) in petrol. The price reflects the interest


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at the bid history (bid retraction) now that was close


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Have a look at the bid history (bid retraction) now that was close


Hi bauldy

£1,215,000.00

They can have mine for that...delivered anywhere in the world :lol:

Mike


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Gosh.........£1,200000 for a motorhome.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lucky bloke...saved himself around £10k!


----------

